# filters for Mac browsers



## Scott (Oct 13, 2007)

What do people suggest in the way of filters for Mac browsers? I have been using Firefox and Camino, but we also have Safari, of course.


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 14, 2007)

If you are asking about a "adult" site filter, check into OpenDNS. There is an earlier thread about OpenDNS. It includes options to filter "adult" sites.


----------



## Scott (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't find anything on OpenDNS. Is that right?


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 16, 2007)

Scott said:


> I can't find anything on OpenDNS. Is that right?



OpenDNS


----------



## Scott (Oct 16, 2007)

Open DNS seems complicated. I know the new OS is going to have a filter. Perhaps it will be good.

Are there any plugins for Firefox or Camino?


----------



## raekwon (Oct 17, 2007)

OpenDNS is actually quite simple to set up, the filtering is excellent, and it works across all browsers.

I didn't see/hear anything about Leopard having some sort of built-in filter. Hmm...


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 17, 2007)

raekwon said:


> OpenDNS is actually quite simple to set up, the filtering is excellent, and it works across all browsers.
> 
> I didn't see/hear anything about Leopard having some sort of built-in filter. Hmm...



Parental controls will be improved.


----------

